# PAX: RAPISTS, MURDERERS, CHILD MOLESTERS?!?!



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Uber does not do background checks on pax. uber does not even have pax true identity. anyone can make a fake account. you can have a rapist in your backseat any given night. yet uber takes a fee out the fare under the guise of safety. "safe ride fee". uber takes no measures to ensure driver safety. be safe. you're on your own.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Bad example, that guy had no criminal record, just bad choices when drunk. Now he has a criminal record though.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

limepro said:


> Bad example, that guy had no criminal record, just bad choices when drunk. Now he has a criminal record though.


thats an example of the risks of driving for uber. the fact that uber does not safeguard drivers adds to that risk. considering we do drive criminals around. who knows the drugs/guns that have been in our cars. who knows if you will have a rapist in your car


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Youre a bit paranoid?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

jrboy said:


> Uber does not do background checks on pax.


Do you really expect Uber to do background checks on Riders? Heck Uber won't even email the Riders it's Code Of Conduct!

*Yet another Uber Driver attacked!*


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Do you really expect Uber to do background checks on Riders? Heck Uber won't even email the Riders it's Code Of Conduct!
> 
> *Yet another Uber Driver attacked!*


no i don't think uber will do background checks. but that's my point. uber has no regard for driver safety. they don't even have pax true identity. drivers need to know that they are on their own.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Regardless of Uber propaganda, you effectively drive a cab. 
It's dangerous. 
It's 50 times more dangerous on night shift.
After midnight, all types of creepers come out.
Dope fiends.
Dealers.
Hookers.
Pimps.
Junkies deep into kicking, willing to do anything to cop dope. Maybe rob you.
Uber carries no cash? I agree. Tell it to the shaking junkie tho.

Wanna be safe driving in urban areas?
Come out no earlier than 06:00, work no later than 19:00.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

i hate uber so much that i want to tell drivers about lyft but then everyone would switch and i'd get less trips. but the upside of telling people is that once they switch over maybe uber will realize that they need to treat drivers in the same manner or better.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

jrboy said:


> i hate uber so much that i want to tell drivers about lyft but then everyone would switch and i'd get less trips. but the upside of telling people is that once they switch over maybe uber will realize that they need to treat drivers in the same manner or better.


how long have you been driving? If you think uber gives a flying anything about you, you are deluded. Many thousands of drivers have been before you, and uber didnt give a rats ass about them either. Uber probably DO realise that they have to treat drivers better, IF they want to keep them, but im sorry, the evidence just does not stack up.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

prk said:


> how long have you been driving? If you think uber gives a flying f**k about you, you are deluded. Many thousands of drivers have been before you, and uber didnt give a rats ass about them either. Uber probably DO realise that they have to treat drivers better, IF they want to keep them, but im sorry, the evidence just does not stack up.


He was deactivated from Uber and I don't think driving people around is a good fit. We at least have it better than taxi drivers who can pick random Joe off the street without even knowing if the guy can pay.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification, limepro.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Why would you expect Uber to do background checks on passengers? How many customers would they have if they did that? Not many.

Realize that the person sitting one table away from you at a restaurant or walking by you on the sidewalk could be a rapist or a murderer. Maybe we should all stay home, just to be safe. But then what about home invasion?

I'm not sure why you mentioned child molesters in the title. Since I'm not a child, how would a child molester riding in my car affect me? Not saying I want to meet all the local child molesters, but how is that relevant? I don't think someone is going to bring a kid with him and molest the kid during the Uber ride.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

prk said:


> Thanks for the clarification, limepro.


No problem, if you look at his posts he is on a crusade against Uber but loves lyft, failing to realize most drive for both and both companies are nearly identical except a few details like in app tipping.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Regardless of Uber propaganda, you effectively drive a cab.
> It's dangerous.
> It's 50 times more dangerous on night shift.
> After midnight, all types of creepers come out.
> ...


- True dat Two Fiddy and still no guarantee of safety, but infinity easier. The busiest day shift usually feels like a walk in the park as if it is in slow motion. A fraction of the stress often enough.

I haul nothing but the finest people at night, me and my buddies are only in it for the abuse on account of him not staying in school and me not paying any attention. After a night of partying, doing what was supposed to be fun, supposed to get you laid, supposed to leave you feeling better, if it failed in some obvious way, such a person's driver represents their last chance at feeling good about themselves. Often, those people in order to feel better about themselves they need to be abusive to just one person before they go to bed alone.

That is one example, I can think of a couple guys with women I wouldn't have their way over trivial bullshit who responded by blowing their tops. I assume they felt emasculated. All kinds of issues. I am sure I have had plenty of criminal types, but from my experience, those people are more interested in trying rip me off or maybe waste my time. If they are of a criminal mind, they are using me to get to other endeavors is my assumption.

Most of the problems I have dealt with are based on emotion and ego. The two recent videos, this Taco Bell hair puller and then the lyft driver who lost his marbles, they have similarities. Both drivers helped the energy get way amped up. The Lyft driver in the other video was exceptional if you consider how quickly he went from zero to macing the guy dressed as Indiana Jones. I can find the link if you haven't seen it.

Uber drivers come off very isolated during such incidents. If a call comes into the office, one of our phone people is going to get an origin and a destination. They are more than likely to know if the addresses exist. If something is wrong and can't be righted, they are asked to call back when they get it figured out. This pisses off many potential customers by the way, so it isn't without costs I suppose. WHen I pick up a pax, I give them my destination and expect it to jive with what they were told on the phone.

The typical Uber driver is out there winging it on their own. Their isn't any one person keeping tabs on what is going on with them and all the other drivers. As more and more TNC drivers sign on, and it trends toward super cheep travel which in my opinion doesn't necessarily have to mean you are going to only attract more bottom feeders (it does seem possible), its just at such dirt cheap rates, it becomes pretty much a disposable experience. By the same token, I would suspect that excessively high rates, which leave people feeling ripped off, that too will eventually cause problems between pax and driver.

Things can turn so quickly, at night, I don't fear outright criminals where I'm out, it is more people who have been out self abusing and I am not paying attention enough to pay heed to the warning signs.

Considering how connected the app is supposed to make a pax feel to a ride home and a driver to the almighty buck, when you are in that car doing the actual trip, you really seem a hell of a lot more isolated than I am as a taxi driver. If Uber would tighten up their protocol and insist pax enter proper destinations, that would help. An experienced driver could recognize the person they are going to entered an address that doesn't exist for example. That would be helpful.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

How good are the background checks on drivers? Serious question because I had one driver tell me that he was on probation and was worried he was not going to pass his urine test due to the fact he recently smoked weed. He even told me that he was going to try to buy someone's clean urine to use instead of his LOL. Dude was pretty cool to be honest but wtf.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> How good are the background checks on drivers? Serious question because I had one driver tell me that he was on probation and was worried he was not going to pass his urine test due to the fact he recently smoked weed. He even told me that he was going to try to buy someone's clean urine to use instead of his LOL. Dude was pretty cool to be honest but wtf.


There is no urine test for Uber, at least not here.

I don't know if probation would disqualify someone.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

prk said:


> how long have you been driving? If you think uber gives a flying f**k about you, you are deluded. Many thousands of drivers have been before you, and uber didnt give a rats ass about them either. Uber probably DO realise that they have to treat drivers better, IF they want to keep them, but im sorry, the evidence just does not stack up.


the drivers before me were making more money. moreover, i know for a fact that uber doesn't care;i see the evidence of that plainly as well, but now that drivers are getting smarter and have lyft as a option maybe uber will consider treating us as partners. if they don't uber will continue losing more and more drivers to lyft. uber is losing a whole lot of drivers after the strike. in LA Uber just announced that they are giving drivers $400 for a referral, and $300 for the new driver. thats $700 dollars.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

I quit driving for uber over 12 months ago. Back then rates were good, it was the bullshit lies i couldnt swallow. Lyft doesnt operate in australia.
uberx came to adelaide, gave out a few free rides, and have disappeared again. Good riddance i say, i hope they STAY gone


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Why would you expect Uber to do background checks on passengers? How many customers would they have if they did that? Not many.
> 
> Realize that the person sitting one table away from you at a restaurant or walking by you on the sidewalk could be a rapist or a murderer. Maybe we should all stay home, just to be safe. But then what about home invasion?
> 
> I'm not sure why you mentioned child molesters in the title. Since I'm not a child, how would a child molester riding in my car affect me? Not saying I want to meet all the local child molesters, but how is that relevant? I don't think someone is going to bring a kid with him and molest the kid during the Uber ride.


i don't see your point when uber does background checks on us and we could be at a restaurant too.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

limepro said:


> No problem, if you look at his posts he is on a crusade against Uber but loves lyft, failing to realize most drive for both and both companies are nearly identical except a few details like in app tipping.


i just started lyft to work during the strike. and already realized the difference between the two companies. more than just tips, you also get better driver treatment. less deceptiveness, lyft doesn't tell pax not to tip you for your service. better pax. srf goes to the pax. in LA specifically there is a 80 cents base fare. uber gives zero base fare in LA. we get $3.20 minimum trip earnings while on uber we get $2.40. on lyft we get the whole $5 cancellation fee while uber still takes 20% commission even though you never started the trip. identical??? lmao.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

jrboy said:


> i just started lyft to work during the strike. and already realized the difference between the two companies. more than just tips, you also get better driver treatment. less deceptiveness, lyft doesn't tell pax not to tip you for your service. better pax. srf goes to the pax. in LA specifically there is a 80 cents base fare. uber gives zero base fare in LA. we get $3.20 minimum trip earnings while on uber we get $2.40. on lyft we get the whole $5 cancellation fee while uber still takes 20% commission even though you never started the trip. identical??? lmao.


Better driver treatment? Sure I'll agree with that, when you can actually get treatment. They have died off so much it can take over a week to get a problem resolved.

SRF on both are treated exactly the same, on lyft fares are shown to you without the SRF added in, add $1.55 to each fare and it is what the pax paid.

I understand about the cancel fee and it would be nice if Uber gave the entire amount but lyfts cancel policy requires so many hoops to jump through and you have no clue if you received it until the next day.

Pax are better? Most of them were people who got kicked off the Uber platform for behavior issues or for not being able to pay their bill. They also switch to lyft in cities it is cheaper like Miami. Sure they aren't told not to tip but most are to cheap to anyway.

Doing Uber and lyft at the same time only when you are uberx is what lyft is for in most areas. There isn't enough business and since I can't take lyftplus only rides I haven't even registered my new vehicle with them.

What did you get deactivated from Uber for?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

limepro said:


> Better driver treatment? Sure I'll agree with that, when you can actually get treatment. They have died off so much it can take over a week to get a problem resolved.
> 
> SRF on both are treated exactly the same, on lyft fares are shown to you without the SRF added in, add $1.55 to each fare and it is what the pax paid.
> 
> ...


who said i'm deactivated? i still drive uber on surge. you're right about lyft being slow but driving for uber at cheap rates is unacceptable. at least i still make more money without driving my car to the ground.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

jrboy said:


> who said i'm deactivated? i still drive uber on surge. you're right about lyft being slow but driving for uber at cheap rates is unacceptable. at least i still make more money without driving my car to the ground.


In many markets like mine lyft is cheaper.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

When I sold real estate many of the women Realtors were terrified of holding an open house or putting a stranger in their car. When you deal with the public there are certain risks. Those risks are largely overblown.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

limepro said:


> In many markets like mine lyft is cheaper.


i didn't know that. but in La there is no comparison. lyft is far better. guess every driver needs to check rates in their market to see what pays better, plus the option to be tipped. i made $32 on tips last night.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Coachman said:


> When I sold real estate many of the women Realtors were terrified of holding an open house or putting a stranger in their car. When you deal with the public there are certain risks. Those risks are largely overblown.


true but uber still takes a fee under the guise of safety. uber finds a way to take more commission.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

jrboy said:


> i didn't know that. but in La there is no comparison. lyft is far better. guess every driver needs to check rates in their market to see what pays better, plus the option to be tipped. i made $32 on tips last night.


Tips usually barely if at all covered the commission lyft took which wasn't horrible just a bunch of cheap people around here.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

jrboy said:


> i hate uber so much that i want to tell drivers about lyft but then everyone would switch and i'd get less trips. but the upside of telling people is that once they switch over maybe uber will realize that they need to treat drivers in the same manner or better.


Lyft treats drivers a bit worse. They lower your score for passing on a 30 minute ping.
Lyft sucks as much as Uber, but with a pink mustache.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

limepro said:


> Tips usually barely if at all covered the commission lyft took which wasn't horrible just a bunch of cheap people around here.


 i thought it was 20% commission on lyft same as uber? at least in LA it is. well uber actually takes 25% now from newer drivers.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Lyft treats drivers a bit worse. They lower your score for passing on a 30 minute ping.
> Lyft sucks as much as Uber, but with a pink mustache.


so what. i don't care about stars. i care about tips. 60% tips with lyft. while uber tells pax not to tip you. it's a no brainer.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

jrboy said:


> i thought it was 20% commission on lyft same as uber? at least in LA it is. well uber actually takes 25% now from newer drivers.


They are both 20% but most lyft people here don't tip.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

limepro said:


> They are both 20% but most lyft people here don't tip.


Here either, and most of them are young pricks. 
I bailed on Lyft after the 10% price cut in San Diego. 
They are on a race to the bottom with Uber. 
All drivers would be much better off if this Uber wanna-be company did not exist.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

uber drivers here in LA are switching to lyft. our minimum fare with uber is $2.40. with lyft it's $3.20. plus we get the whole $5 cancellation fee. plus in LA we get 60% tips. uber is losing so many drivers that they are giving $700 in referrals. $400 to driver and $300 to new driver.


----------



## Ubertheroad4wheeler (Nov 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> Bad example, that guy had no criminal record, just bad choices when drunk. Now he has a criminal record though.


If he is convicted he will have a criminal record. The charges may be dropped. It is my understanding the victim is sueing the culprit for $25,000.00. He can't seek redress in both civil and criminal court.


----------



## Ubertheroad4wheeler (Nov 5, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> How good are the background checks on drivers? Serious question because I had one driver tell me that he was on probation and was worried he was not going to pass his urine test due to the fact he recently smoked weed. He even told me that he was going to try to buy someone's clean urine to use instead of his LOL. Dude was pretty cool to be honest but wtf.


Consider the new state law in NC as soon to be typical guideline requirement measures across the country.
http:/www.ncleg.net/Sessions/2015/Bills/Senate/HTML/S541v5.html


----------



## Ubertheroad4wheeler (Nov 5, 2015)

jrboy said:


> i hate uber so much that i want to tell drivers about lyft but then everyone would switch and i'd get less trips. but the upside of telling people is that once they switch over maybe uber will realize that they need to treat drivers in the same manner or better.


You just inadverently told everyone. The mass exodus will insue.


----------



## Ubertheroad4wheeler (Nov 5, 2015)

jrboy said:


> no i don't think uber will do background checks. but that's my point. uber has no regard for driver safety. they don't even have pax true identity. drivers need to know that they are on their own.


Uber has a retraceable electronic footprint via their bank account on such customers/users of said service. Otherwise you are correct that no trace can be found via netSpend Visa or GreenDot cards. Its same as cash.


----------



## Ubertheroad4wheeler (Nov 5, 2015)

jrboy said:


> uber drivers here in LA are switching to lyft. our minimum fare with uber is $2.40. with lyft it's $3.20. plus we get the whole $5 cancellation fee. plus in LA we get 60% tips. uber is losing so many drivers that they are giving $700 in referrals. $400 to driver and $300 to new driver.


Its time to be fickle and play both sides of the fence. I think both would be happy to have you part of the time than not at all.


----------



## Ubertheroad4wheeler (Nov 5, 2015)

volksie said:


> This is why I get out and open doors, help people with luggage, etc.....So I can assess the situation.


Just don't leave the keys in the ignition.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

I used to think my degree in psychology was useless...then I started driving for Uber.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

limepro said:


> Bad example, that guy had no criminal record, just bad choices when drunk. Now he has a criminal record though.


Scenario : prior rider Doctor forgets his scalpel in back seat ....
If the taco man had access to it while in bad shape would have he used on princess ??


----------



## Ubertheroad4wheeler (Nov 5, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> I used to think my degree in psychology was useless...then I started driving for Uber.


It is still useless unless you recognise the noetic effects of sin. But then again maybe that is what you meant.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Regardless of Uber propaganda, you effectively drive a cab.
> It's dangerous.
> It's 50 times more dangerous on night shift.
> After midnight, all types of creepers come out.
> ...


I wanted to say earlier Sunday 
But it's a church rider or a 2 day crack spree junky


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Scenario : prior rider Doctor forgets his scalpel in back seat ....
> If the taco man had access to it while in bad shape would have he used on princess ??


If driver does his job all treasures would have been found prior to that next ride.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Ubertheroad4wheeler said:


> It is still useless unless you recognise the noetic effects of sin. But then again maybe that is what you meant.


Driving a rape victim home from the police station made my degree very usefull. Not about to get into a discussion about noetics or sin here.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

jrboy said:


> i hate uber so much that i want to tell drivers about lyft but then everyone would switch and i'd get less trips. but the upside of telling people is that once they switch over maybe uber will realize that they need to treat drivers in the same manner or better.


How do I sign up to get a bonus here in OC CA Where do I get a promo code for bonus?


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Regardless of Uber propaganda, you effectively drive a cab.
> It's dangerous.
> It's 50 times more dangerous on night shift.
> After midnight, all types of creepers come out.
> ...


Hookers, dope fiends, dealers and pimps...THOSE are the NICE ones.....It's the OTHER ones you HAVE to worry about! ;-O

Andy

PS - Seriously...the "regulars" aren't necessarily the bad ones....the transient ones are far more dangerous!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Whiteorchids said:


> How do I sign up to get a bonus here in OC CA Where do I get a promo code for bonus?


right now is a bad time to sign up for lyft in LA.the bonus is at $50. lyft don't need more drivers. lyft keeps their drivers. uber is offering $300 to new drivers and $4oo to "partner". uber loses drivers because during the strike many were informed.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Ubertheroad4wheeler said:


> Uber has a retraceable electronic footprint via their bank account on such customers/users of said service. Otherwise you are correct that no trace can be found via netSpend Visa or GreenDot cards. Its same as cash.


ever heard of fraud? pax easily create a fake account. no identification required by uber. uber does not know true identity of pax. that has a grave potential for danger.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

jrboy said:


> ever heard of fraud? pax easily create a fake account. no identification required by uber. uber does not know true identity of pax. that has a grave potential for danger.


Yes, seems to be getting to the point where Uber drivers will need protection like taxis....Vehicle partitions, dash cams, etc...Only thing is we aren't paid enough to get all the goodies!

Andy


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

As a convicted a mass murderer that is addicted to cocaine I can vouch that the fUber background check is thorough.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

jrboy to continue from the closed thread, they take 28% commission on my fares and my fares are more than double your x rates. Since I have switched from x to XL the miles on my vehicle have gone significantly down while pay has gone up.


----------



## Sasisusan (Aug 13, 2015)

jrboy said:


> Uber does not do background checks on pax. uber does not even have pax true identity. anyone can make a fake account. you can have a rapist in your backseat any given night. yet uber takes a fee out the fare under the guise of safety. "safe ride fee". uber takes no measures to ensure driver safety. be safe. you're on your own.


*Background checks on passengers? That's absolutely ridiculous and as for being dangerous it is no more dangerous than any other job in fact walking down the street is more dangerous than driving for Uber. What I suggest is that you do not drive for Uber and if you are that scared pull your shades down lock all your doors and stay home, ooops that may not work because someone could be hiding in your yard.. My point is that life is full risks and I'm willing to take that risk but I do appreciate your concern for all Uber drivers and that you care about all of us.

This old lady will take the risk this old ladie chooses live not hide!*


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

limepro said:


> jrboy to continue from the closed thread, they take 28% commission on my fares and my fares are more than double your x rates. Since I have switched from x to XL the miles on my vehicle have gone significantly down while pay has gone up.


Can I ask what kind of car you drive?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Einstein said:


> Can I ask what kind of car you drive?


2013 town and country


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

limepro said:


> jrboy to continue from the closed thread, they take 28% commission on my fares and my fares are more than double your x rates. Since I have switched from x to XL the miles on my vehicle have gone significantly down while pay has gone up.


 majority of drivers are uber x. we're assad out. good for you though.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasisusan said:


> *Background checks on passengers? That's absolutely ridiculous and as for being dangerous it is no more dangerous than any other job in fact walking down the street is more dangerous than driving for Uber. What I suggest is that you do not drive for Uber and if you are that scared pull your shades down lock all your doors and stay home, ooops that may not work because someone could be hiding in your yard.. My point is that life is full risks and I'm willing to take that risk but I do appreciate your concern for all Uber drivers and that you care about all of us.
> 
> This old lady will take the risk this old ladie chooses live not hide!*


that's fine, but uber takes a fee separate from commission. called the "safe" ride fee. that's extortion if uber does not use the money for safety. also, it's fine if you are not afraid of the risks of having a rapist sitting behind you, and if you have no concern for other drivers safety, then this thread is not for you.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

jrboy said:


> that's fine, but uber takes a fee separate from commission. called the "safe" ride fee. that's extortion if uber does not use the money for safety....


Just another corporate lie. Who believes they don't use this revenue for a variety of purposes.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

uber will not address the safety issue for drivers until something more serious happens and pax flees and law enforcement cannot find the murderer because he used a fake name. uber will have to admit that they don't know pax real name.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If there is a flaw or weakness in a system there will be people out there planning to take advantage of it, soon.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

jrboy said:


> that's extortion if uber does not use the money for safety


I don't think this means what you think it means.


----------



## frickinnuts (Oct 7, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Regardless of Uber propaganda, you effectively drive a cab.
> It's dangerous.
> It's 50 times more dangerous on night shift.
> After midnight, all types of creepers come out.
> ...


Hey where them hooker, I'll pick up a few of them


----------



## frickinnuts (Oct 7, 2015)

We drive for both uber and lyft, me at night and my wife during the day. The day is a whole different type of riders, safer and sober. I won't let her drive at night. I like night better, it wild. I am 6'5 and 260 and not going to take a beating like that guy - I'm strong, strong enough to pull my pistol and shoot that guy in the face. I have a dash cam too so I'll sell it as a snuff film and retire.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

frickinnuts said:


> We drive for both uber and lyft, me at night and my wife during the day. The day is a whole different type of riders, safer and sober. I won't let her drive at night. I like night better, it wild. I am 6'5 and 260 and not going to take a beating like that guy - I'm strong, strong enough to pull my pistol and shoot that guy in the face. I have a dash cam too so I'll sell it as a snuff film and retire.


"Da Pax Killer", a new film from New Line cinema.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> I don't think this means what you think it means.


taking money by threat or force


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

jrboy said:


> taking money by threat or force


I didn't realize they forced you to sign an agreement and drive.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

jrboy said:


> taking money by threat or force


Thank you for making my point, how exactly is UBER forcing or threatening you or anyone else for that matter in regards to the SRF. I like your passion for taking down the beast, I really do. But make your arguments using facts not fiction.


----------



## Robertinvegas (Nov 6, 2015)

Having someone in the back seat of your car can always present a danger. Just like working graveyard at 7/11 or any of a millions of businesses that deal with cash. We at least don't have the cash issue and by the way every rider has a credit card on file and is being tracked by GPS and knows it. So that means it's not about just being a criminal as much as it is about being a crazy person and they can confront you anywhere. You also have to remember that you are not an employee with a boss. You work for yourself and you have a responsibility to understand that and run your business in a manner that is both productive and safe. Uber provides a contact to the customer much like an ad it a newspaper or on the internet. They don't have to continue to run the ad for you if they don't want to and you don't have to keep using their service. If the rate is not high enough for you drive for Lyft. If there are other problems do something else but it's your business and you have to accept the downside along with the upside. I have never had a problem with any passenger. I am extremely careful and treat every passenger with the absolute respect I would want to be given and I have wonderful passengers. Sure I pick up a few people who are stressed, in a hurry, drunk, just broke up with their wife or husband and even picked up a woman that decided to strip and change clothes in the back seat. So life is not perfect. Every job has is issues, but when this one gets on my nerves I log out go home, relax, talk to my wife and when I feel like it I go back to work. Where else can you do that? The ride-share business is not great but it works for some and others simply need to make other choices.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

limepro said:


> I didn't realize they forced you to sign an agreement and drive.


but they threaten with deactivation.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Robertinvegas said:


> Having someone in the back seat of your car can always present a danger. Just like working graveyard at 7/11 or any of a millions of businesses that deal with cash. We at least don't have the cash issue and by the way every rider has a credit card on file and is being tracked by GPS and knows it. So that means it's not about just being a criminal as much as it is about being a crazy person and they can confront you anywhere. You also have to remember that you are not an employee with a boss. You work for yourself and you have a responsibility to understand that and run your business in a manner that is both productive and safe. Uber provides a contact to the customer much like an ad it a newspaper or on the internet. They don't have to continue to run the ad for you if they don't want to and you don't have to keep using their service. If the rate is not high enough for you drive for Lyft. If there are other problems do something else but it's your business and you have to accept the downside along with the upside. I have never had a problem with any passenger. I am extremely careful and treat every passenger with the absolute respect I would want to be given and I have wonderful passengers. Sure I pick up a few people who are stressed, in a hurry, drunk, just broke up with their wife or husband and even picked up a woman that decided to strip and change clothes in the back seat. So life is not perfect. Every job has is issues, but when this one gets on my nerves I log out go home, relax, talk to my wife and when I feel like it I go back to work. Where else can you do that? The ride-share business is not great but it works for some and others simply need to make other choices.


yes,there are risks everywhere you go, but you are missing the point. the point is to enlighten drivers of the risks. risks are higher in some jobs than other jobs. for instance, just because a bank hires guards doesn't mean it can't be robbed. but it is very unlikely as opposed to a company who does not take precaution. uber has not taken steps to ensure driver safety. they do not even have pax true identity. this means that the risk is greater for potential harm.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

jrboy said:


> but they threaten with deactivation.


That has nothing to do with what you are complaining about, you agreed to the SRF, you agreed to their commission and you agree to the risks of driving. They have never forced you to do anything that you didn't agree to, if a call comes in that I'm not comfortable with, I pass it on to the next driver.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

limepro said:


> if a call comes in that I'm not comfortable with, I pass it on to the next driver.


 you may not have a concern for the next driver, nor does uber, that's actually why i posted this. i have a concern. and it is a legitimate one.


----------



## frickinnuts (Oct 7, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "Da Pax Killer", a new film from New Line cinema.


Mr Da Pax Killer


----------

